# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Переходник (адаптер) М42-EOS, M42-Nikon, M42-Sony/Minolta

## Pushystyj

Есть несколько переходников.

Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) *М42-Canon EOS* - 70 грн. Без одуванчика


Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) *М42-Canon EOS* - 180 грн. с одуванчиком для подтверждения фокусировки (чипованный)

Адаптер *М42-Canon EOS* - 70 грн. Без одуванчика, но с "буртиком" - при установке объектива с прыгающей диафрагмой нажимает на "шпенек" и фиксирует диафрагму в рабочем положении. Особенно актуально для некоторых советских объективов и объективов без переключателя приводы диафрагмы А-М


Адаптер *М42-Nikon* - 70 грн. Без линзы, бесконечности не будет.



Для установки объективов с индексом "А" (Мир 10*А*, Юпитер 37*А* и т.п.) сменный хвостовик КП-А/Н. Устанавливается вместо съемного "родного" хвостовика и позволяет установить объектив на камеры с байонетом Никон с сохранением полной функциональности - наводка на резкость правильная, бесконечность присутствует. Замена хвостовика не требует особых навыков и может быть произведена подавляющим большинством пользователей самостоятельно (нужна только маленькая отвертка и здравый смысл)
Стоимость переходника - 80 грн. Новый, в заводской упаковке.


Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Pushystyj

Переходов М42-Сапоп, М42-Соня/Минольта временно нет в продаже. Будут через неделю-две.
М42-Никон, КП А/Н - в продаже

----------


## Pushystyj

Появились переходы *М42-EOS с одуванами* (китай)

----------


## kurakov

переходы для Nikon с одуванами есть и какая цена?

----------


## Pushystyj

никоновских с одуванами пока нету. 
Если нужны - поищу и притаскаю конечно. Следите за обновлениями в теме

----------


## dimitrass

есть минолта\сони - кенон?

----------


## Pushystyj

колечки переходные М42-Canon EOS без подтверждения автофокуса (без одувана) - снова в продаже. Цена без изменений - 70 грн!




> есть минолта\сони - кенон?


 Таких нету. Поделитесь ссылочкой плиз, о чем конкретно идет речь, может появится в ближайшее время.

----------


## Пичалька(

> Появились *переходы с одуванами* (китай)


 Нужен на Canon 550D. Желательно, с линзой.
Кстати, а переходники пластиковые, да?
(объектив "Гелиос 44-2")

----------


## Pushystyj

Вот сейчас вообще мало что понял....
Переходников пластиковых у меня нету, только металлические. Переходников М42-EOS с линзой в глаза не видел, боюсь их не существует, т.к. М42 оптика и так отлично сопрягается с ЕОС байонетом через простой переходник. 

Переходник М42-ЕОС с чипом включения подтверждения автофокуса и экспосистемы камеры есть (остался 1 шт, поторопитесь)

----------


## Пичалька(

> Переходник М42-ЕОС с чипом включения подтверждения автофокуса и экспосистемы камеры есть (остался 1 шт, поторопитесь)


 Сколько денег?
Хочу забрать.

----------


## Pushystyj

> Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) *М42-Canon EOS* - 180 грн. с одуванчиком для подтверждения фокусировки (чипованный)


  Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Pushystyj

Дополнил список:
Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) *М42-Canon EOS* - 180 грн. с одуванчиком для подтверждения фокусировки (чипованный)

Адаптер *М42-Canon EOS* - 70 грн. Без одуванчика, но с "буртиком" - при установке объектива с прыгающей диафрагмой нажимает на "шпенек" и фиксирует диафрагму в рабочем положении. Особенно актуально для некоторых советских объективов и объективов без переключателя приводы диафрагмы А-М

Адаптер *М42-Nikon* - 70 грн. Без линзы, бесконечности не будет.

Адаптер *М42-Nikon хромированный* - 70 грн. Без линзы, бесконечности не будет.

Адаптер *М42-Sony/Minolta* - 70 грн СНОВА В ПРОДАЖЕ

Для установки объективов с индексом "А" (Мир 10*А*, Юпитер 37*А* и т.п.) сменный *хвостовик КП-А/Н*. Устанавливается вместо съемного "родного" хвостовика и позволяет установить объектив на камеры с байонетом Никон с сохранением полной функциональности - наводка на резкость правильная, бесконечность присутствует. Замена хвостовика не требует особых навыков и может быть произведена подавляющим большинством пользователей самостоятельно (нужна только маленькая отвертка и здравый смысл)
Стоимость переходника - 80 грн. Новый, в заводской упаковке.

Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421[/QUOTE]

----------


## Reset

> [*]Адаптер *М42-Nikon* - 70 грн. Без линзы, бесконечности не будет.
> 
> [*]Адаптер *М42-Nikon хромированный* - 70 грн. Без линзы, бесконечности не будет.
> 
> [*]Для установки объективов с индексом "А" (Мир 10*А*, Юпитер 37*А* и т.п.) сменный *хвостовик КП-А/Н*. Устанавливается вместо съемного "родного" хвостовика и позволяет установить объектив на камеры с байонетом Никон с сохранением полной функциональности - наводка на резкость правильная, бесконечность присутствует. Замена хвостовика не требует особых навыков и может быть произведена подавляющим большинством пользователей самостоятельно (нужна только маленькая отвертка и здравый смысл)
> Стоимость переходника - 80 грн. Новый, в заводской упаковке.[/LIST]


 это совершенно разные две позиции и так понимаю, надо обе иметь, если всерьез смотреть на М42 стекла???
количество ограничено?

----------


## Pushystyj

Переходы М42-Nikon - есть в достаточном количестве как черных, так и хромированных. Цена разная из-за материала: черные - анодированный люминий; хромированные - латунные. 

КП А/Н - количество ограничено, осталось буквально пару штук.

----------


## Chаrly

Никоновские с одуванами будут?

----------


## Pushystyj

К сожалению в ближайшее время обещать не могу. Возможно ближе к НГ.

----------


## Pushystyj

Снова в продаже *М-42-Canon EOS* чипованный (с одуваном, включает подтверждение автофокуса и экспонометрию камеры)

----------


## Pushystyj

Снова поступили в продажу переходники *КП-А/Н.* 
К сожалению - цена уже 90 грн.

----------


## Pushystyj

актуально

----------


## korvin.leo

Переходники М42-Олимпус 4/3 у Вас бывают, или под заказ??

----------


## PASHASV

Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Pushystyj

могу под заказ найти. но будут уже где-то к середине января, не раньше.

----------


## PASHASV

Мне не горит, если будут по демократичным ценам - дай знать.

----------


## Pushystyj

с линзой к сожалению будут только к концу января

----------


## Od_my

Скажите есть ли М42 с одуванчиком на Canon  и какова цена!

----------


## Pushystyj

Говорю:



> Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) *М42-Canon EOS* - 180 грн. с одуванчиком для подтверждения фокусировки (чипованный)
> 
> 
> Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421


 в наличии есть 
Всех с наступившим 2012   :smileflag:

----------


## Sundry

Здравствуйте, нужен хвостовик для объектива с байонетом Никон, чтобы нацепить на Кенон, есть такие в наличии?

----------


## Pushystyj

Nikon>>Canon нет и в ближайшее время не предвидятся.

М42-Olympus на подходе

----------


## Sundry

а можно у вас как-то заказать? мне несрочно

----------


## DoctorSex

> Здравствуйте, нужен хвостовик для объектива с байонетом Никон, чтобы нацепить на Кенон, есть такие в наличии?


 Саша, объясни Максу, что надо хвостовик на 42 резьбу для КАЛЕЙНАР-5Н ,а не с никона на кенон

----------


## Pushystyj

Дык валялся где-то такой хвостовик :smileflag:  Именно для Калейнара 5Н, с резьбой. попробую на днях ковирнуть хламник, вроде недавно даже на глаза попадался.

----------


## Sundry

))спасибо)

----------


## Pushystyj

Появилось еще немного переходников:----------------------------------------------------
Переходник *М42-Никон* с линзой - 150 грн
Переходник *М42-Никон* хромированный (без линзы)- 120 грн
Переходник *М42-Олимпус 4/3* - 80 грн
Переходник *Пентакс-ЕОС* - 320 грн
----------------------------------------------------
Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) *М42-Canon EOS* - 180 грн. с одуванчиком для подтверждения фокусировки (чипованный)

Адаптер *М42-Canon EOS* - 70 грн. Без одуванчика, но с "буртиком" - при установке объектива с прыгающей диафрагмой нажимает на "шпенек" и фиксирует диафрагму в рабочем положении. Особенно актуально для некоторых советских объективов и объективов без переключателя приводы диафрагмы А-М

Адаптер *М42-Nikon* - 70 грн. Без линзы, бесконечности не будет.

Адаптер *М42-Sony/Minolta* - 70 грн 

Для установки объективов с индексом "А" (Мир 10*А*, Юпитер 37*А* и т.п.) сменный *хвостовик КП-А/Н*. Устанавливается вместо съемного "родного" хвостовика и позволяет установить объектив на камеры с байонетом Никон с сохранением полной функциональности - наводка на резкость правильная, бесконечность присутствует. Замена хвостовика не требует особых навыков и может быть произведена подавляющим большинством пользователей самостоятельно (нужна только маленькая отвертка и здравый смысл)
Стоимость переходника - 80 грн. Новый, в заводской упаковке.

Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Jestem

а подскажите, если надо между никоном и никоновским объективом нацепить макрокольца для наибольшего качества\удобства (бесконечность и т.д.) мне что нужно? 2 переходника с линзой?

----------


## Pushystyj

Вот сейчас вообще не понял. У вас "смешались кони, люди..."

----------


## Jestem

хм... есть фотоаппарат никон. есть объектив никон. и есть макрокольца М42. что мне нужно ещё, чтоб заработало?  :smileflag:

----------


## PASHASV

> [*]Переходник *М42-Олимпус 4/3* - 80 грн


  Обычный или с одуванчиком?

----------


## Pushystyj

обычный

----------


## Pushystyj

> хм... есть фотоаппарат никон. есть объектив никон. и есть макрокольца М42. что мне нужно ещё, чтоб заработало?


 Макрокольца Никон

----------


## Reset

переходник чтоб ВЕГА-12Б поставить на NIKON есть? вроде КП-6/Н ,вроде и КП-А/Н подходит, но не уверен.. Надеюсь вы подскажете..
макрокольца никоновские есть?

----------


## Pushystyj

КП А/Н для Веги не подойдет. А/Н - это составная часть переходника 6/Н. 
В продаже перехода такого у меня нет. 

Макроколец никоновских тоже нет.

----------


## Reset

Заказать для веги можно? Сколько будет денег?

----------


## Pushystyj

М42-Nikon без линзы закончились. Будут недели через 2-3

З.Ы. Поправочка - закончились черные алюминиевые по 70 грн.
Есть в продаже латунные хромированные - правда подороже - 120 грн.

----------


## Lembet

А чтобы М39 на Canon цеплять - можно "сделать" такой переходник(с чипом или без - все равно)? Именно сразу на M39 а не M39-M42 + М42 Canon.

----------


## Pushystyj

Появились переходники М42 - EOS латунные хромированные. Добротные, красивые, тяжелые.  *По 150 грн*

Также есть переходик Пентакс-EOS с чипом (одуванчиком). Латунь хромированная. *Цена - 400 грн*

----------


## Od_my

Добрый вечер, нужен переходник м32 на Canon под юпитер, есть такой??

----------


## Pushystyj

> Добрый вечер, нужен переходник м32 на Canon под юпитер, есть такой??


 И Вам доброго вечера. Переходники водятся: 



> Появились переходники *М42 - EOS латунные хромированные*. Добротные, красивые, тяжелые. По 150 грн
> 
> Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) *М42-Canon EOS - 180 грн. с одуванчиком* для подтверждения фокусировки (чипованный)


 Выбирайте  :smileflag:

----------


## Pushystyj

> Здравствуйте, нужен хвостовик для объектива с байонетом Никон, чтобы нацепить на Кенон, есть такие в наличии?


 Кстати, опасаюсь показаться навязчивым, но осмелюсь спросить - хвостовик забирать думаете?  :smileflag:  Заодно отдам для Доктора самодельную бленду на Г-40

----------


## Son'ka

есть ли в наличии Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) М42-Canon EOS без одуванчика(чипа) и какова цена?

----------


## Pushystyj

В наличии есть. Цена указана:



> Адаптер (переходник, переходное кольцо) *М42-Canon EOS* - 70 грн. Без одуванчика

----------


## Son'ka

> В наличии есть. Цена указана:


 Заберу, телефон пожалуйста в личку.

----------


## Pushystyj

> Заберу, телефон пожалуйста в личку.


 Телефоны в первом сообщении темы  :smileflag: 



> ...
> Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Corban_jum

А какой самый недорогой вариант переходника m42-EOS с одуваном?

----------


## Pushystyj

У меня самый недорогой является единственным  :smileflag:  М42-ЕОС с одуваном у меня только одного вида, по 180 грн. 
Без одуванов - люминиевый черненый - 70 грн, латунный хромированный (добротный массивный и красивый) - 120 грн.

----------


## Pushystyj

Появилось еще немного переходников:
*М39-EOS*
*M42-Nikon простой (алюминиевый черный)* снова в продаже

Полный список:

*NIKON**М42-Никон* ...............................................70 грн
*М42-Никон* с линзой ..................................150 грн
*М42-Никон* хромированный (без линзы).........120 грн
*сменный хвостовик КП-А/Н* .......................80 грн
*CANON**М42-Canon EOS простой* ............................70 грн
*М42-Canon EOS хромированный* ..................120 грн
*М42-Canon EOS с одуванчиком* ..................180 грн.  
_(с чипом для подтверждения фокусировки 
и работы экспосистемы)_
*М39-Canon EOS простой* ............................70 грн
*Pentax-K - ЕОС* ..........................................320 грн
*ДРУГИЕ СИСТЕМЫ**М42-Sony/Minolta* ......................................70 грн  
*М42-Олимпус 4/3* ......................................80 грн


Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Pushystyj

М42-EOS с "одуванчиком" (чипом) временно закончились. Будут через 2-3 недели, принимаю предварительные заказы.

----------


## Student'ка

М42-Никон с линзой ..................................150 грн

этот переходник + Гелиос 44 + Никон д5000 - фокус на бесконечность будет работать?

----------


## Pushystyj

ДолжОн работать.

----------


## Леонелла

у вас есть Minolta MD на Micro 4/3???

----------


## Pushystyj

Minolta MD на Micro 4/3 не водятся. Полный список переходов смотрите чуть выше.

----------


## morkovka111

> М42-EOS с "одуванчиком" (чипом) временно закончились. Будут через 2-3 недели, принимаю предварительные заказы.


 уже есть в наличии?

----------


## Pushystyj

С чипом еще не доехали. Появились только обычные М42-Сапоп.


Полный список:

*NIKON**М42-Никон* ...............................................70 грн
*М42-Никон* с линзой ..................................ожидается
*М42-Никон* хромированный (без линзы).........120 грн
*сменный хвостовик КП-А/Н* .......................80 грн
*CANON**М42-Canon EOS простой* ............................70 грн
*М42-Canon EOS хромированный* ..................120 грн
*М42-Canon EOS с одуванчиком* ..................*180 грн*
_(с чипом для подтверждения фокусировки 
и работы экспосистемы)_
*М39-Canon EOS простой* ............................70 грн
*Pentax-K - ЕОС* ..........................................320 грн
*ДРУГИЕ СИСТЕМЫ**М42-Sony/Minolta* ......................................70 грн  
*М42-Олимпус 4/3* ......................................80 грн


Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Pushystyj

Появились переходники М42 - Canon EOS  с "одуваном" (чипом подтверждения фокусировки)

----------


## Od_my

помогите, извините что не в тему....купила себе юпитер белый, вроде от Киева и вроде переходник 39 есть..но я не могу понять как одеть объектив на  Canon хоть убей!!! может он не подходит просто???
Люди кто знает, подскажите!!!!

----------


## ruslanyd

> помогите, извините что не в тему....купила себе юпитер белый, вроде от Киева и вроде переходник 39 есть..но я не могу понять как одеть объектив на  Canon хоть убей!!! может он не подходит просто???
> Люди кто знает, подскажите!!!!


 Это может быть Юпитер байонетом Contax-Киев, но из-за малого рабочего отрезка и особенностей конструкции на Canon не поставить
Уточните какой объектив

----------


## Pushystyj

Для Аппарата "Киев" Выпускалось много разных Юпитеров:
Для дальномерного: Юпитер 3, 8, 9, 11, 12
Для зеркального - Юпитер 9 автомат, Юпитер 11 автомат
даже для СФ Киева был Юпитер 36Б
Из всех перечисленых на Сапог можно поставить без переделок только последний.
А вот резьбы М39 ни на одном Киеве не припомню. Так что переходник м39-Сапоп тут мимо кассы.
Если с резьбой М39 - то либо от зеркалки, либо опять таки дальномерный. Дальномерный Вам не подойдет, а зеркальный еще можно прикрутить. 

Так что определитесь что за объектив купили. А лучше выложите фотографию девайса.

----------


## Od_my

Большое всем спасибо)) я болда купила не то совсем - Юпитер  Киев-Contax.
Теперь точно знаю что нужно)

----------


## Vyacheslav.

куплю М42-Canon EOS с одуванчиком ..................180 грн

нахожусь в Киеве. Новой Почтой отправите?

----------


## Sunny2007

нужен М42-Canon EOS с одуванчиком и без по 1 штуке.

----------


## maksim-shum

Спасибо за переходник М42 - Canon EOS, качество хорошее.

----------


## derwarfor

Нужен переходник с одуванчиком .. Nikon F -micro 4/3

----------


## CosanostrA968

переходники М39 на М42 есть такие ? )))
Ещё интересует с М42 на Pentax

----------


## Pushystyj

> Нужен переходник с одуванчиком .. Nikon F -micro 4/3


 В наличии нету и пока их не планировал. Могу пригнать под заказ, если интересно - в личку.

----------


## Pushystyj

> переходники М39 на М42 есть такие ? )))
> Ещё интересует с М42 на Pentax


 М39-М42 видел в папарации, кажется по 50 грн или около того. 
М42 - Рептах нету.

----------


## CosanostrA968

> М39-М42 видел в папарации, кажется по 50 грн или около того. 
> *М42 - Рептах нету*.


 Будем искать )))

----------


## Pushystyj

попробуйте порыться в комиссионном отделе того же папарацци - там достаточно часто встречал м42-Рептах, в т.ч. советские.

----------


## Student'ка

М42-Никон с линзой ..................................ожидается

есть уже в наличии?

----------


## Pushystyj

Будете смеяться - были, но тут отписаться не успел, все разобрали.

----------


## shumik

Благодарю за переходник, стал как родной ... 
(когда будут с линзой, сообщите ?) (никон М42)

----------


## gerka 223

Спасибо за кольцо для Olympusа. Замечательно оживил старые обьективы. Колечко не люфтит.Если появятся чипированные кольца для Olympusа - напишите в личку.

----------


## Hemoglobin

Доброго времени суток!
У вас еще можно преобрести Переходник М42 — Canon EOS с чипом подтверждения фокуса (одуванчиком)?

----------


## Pushystyj

Можно. Контактные телефоны в личке

----------


## Stasevich

Добрый день. Хотелось бы приобрести переходное кольцо М42-Canon EOS с чипом (одуванчик). есть ли в наличии и где можно забрать.

----------


## POLKILO

меня тоже интересует м42 на canon c одуванчиком.

----------


## Student'ка

не появился ли еще М42-Никон с линзой?

----------


## Pushystyj

еще едут.

----------


## Barracudka

> еще едут.


 И когда планируют доехать?

----------


## Pushystyj

обещались к сентябрю...

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

М42-Никон ...............................................70 грн
ещё есть?

----------


## VeGas911

М42-Олимпус 4/3 ......................................80 грн
будет?

----------


## Pushystyj

> не появился ли еще М42-Никон с линзой?


 


> И когда планируют доехать?


 


> М42-Никон ...............................................70 грн
> ещё есть?


 М42-Nikon Есть несколько штук. Цена прежняя, 70 грн.





> М42-Олимпус 4/3 ......................................80 грн
> будет?


 Будет пару штук. думаю через 2-3 недели.

==================
Контакты:
 ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## dimonstr

а бывает у вас адаптер с байонета Canon FD на обьективы M42?

----------


## Pushystyj

Приехали объективы М42-Nikon с линзой.
Цена 150 грн

Снова в наличии М42-Canon с одуваном (чипом) - 170 грн

----------


## Rubin

М42-Olympus 4/3  есть в наличии??

----------


## Pushystyj

Есть один. С чипом. 170 грн
Контакты в первом посте.

----------


## 4toss

добрый день! нужен переходник с Юпитер 37А на Cannon EFS. Есть ли в наличии и какая стоимость?

----------


## Pushystyj

Вам нужен переходник М42-EOS.

Цены следующие:
Алюминиевый черный - 70 грн
Латунный хромированный - 120 грн
Алюминиевый с подтверждением АФ - 170 грн.

----------


## bodidron

кп а/н с одуванчиком бывает? цена?

----------


## Pushystyj

вообще бывает. У меня - нет и не предвидится.

----------


## Ирианна

Какие есть варианты Никоновских колец?

----------


## Pushystyj

КП А/Н - 80 грн
М42 - Никон обычный - 70 грн
М42-Никон с линзой - 150 грн

----------


## Shoorlik

М39-Canon EOS простой ............................70 грн есть еще? и где живёт?

----------


## Ferro_art

Куплю М42-Никон с линзой,где забрать? 0677241096

----------


## Gennadyy

М39-Никон бывает?

----------


## Pushystyj

Не знаю, возможно и водятся такие. У меня есть другой вариант: М39-М42 + М42-Никон = М39-Никон

----------


## Юлия Симуткина

а есть ещё переходник на сони альфа ?

----------


## Leshy

Куплю М42-Canon EOS Без одуванчика.

----------


## magneet

Ищу М42-Canon EOS С одуванчиком.
Какова цена?

----------


## Pushystyj

Сорри, с одуваном закончились.

----------


## Ky39I

Интересует М42-кенон простые. В каком районе находитесь? (В личку)

----------


## Yarik90

Интересует М42 - Никон, сколько и где обитает?

----------


## Antonio Varghas

•Переходник М42-Никон с линзой
с таким с наводкой резкости все будет в порядке, несмотря на то, что объектив стандартный, а матрица кропнутая,
даже с длиннофокусными ХХ-300 мм.?

•Переходник М42-Никон (без линзы)- 
с таким старый советский объектив на Никоне работать будет, но при наводке на бесконечность не будет резкости?

----------


## Pushystyj

> •Переходник М42-Никон с линзой
> с таким с наводкой резкости все будет в порядке, несмотря на то, что объектив стандартный, а матрица кропнутая,
> даже с длиннофокусными ХХ-300 мм.?


 Линза корректирует рабочий отрезок объектива, никакого отношения к "стандартному" и "кропу" данное понятие не имеет.





> •Переходник М42-Никон (без линзы)- 
> с таким старый советский объектив на Никоне работать будет, но при наводке на бесконечность не будет резкости?


  Если говорить правильно - без линзы вы не сможете навестись на бесконечность. Шкала, нанесенная на резьбовом объективе при установке на никон теряет свое значение.

----------


## Antonio Varghas

> Линза корректирует рабочий отрезок объектива, никакого отношения к "стандартному" и "кропу" данное понятие не имеет.
> 
>  Если говорить правильно - без линзы вы не сможете навестись на бесконечность. Шкала, нанесенная на резьбовом объективе при установке на никон теряет свое значение.


 Смогу ли я при помощи переходника с линзой использовать кропнутый (1.5) Никон с длиннофокусным объективом М42 без ограничений по фокусу, диафрагме и т.д.?

----------


## Pushystyj

Да. Но в наличии переходы с линзой будут позже

----------


## Corban_jum

Добрый день.
Брал у вас год назад Адаптер М42-Canon EOS.
С 7d Гелиос работал нормально. Взял 5д Марк 3- с ним выдаёт ошибку связи объектива и камеры. Как это решить?

----------


## Pushystyj

Думаю, третьему пятаку просто стыдно...  (если речь о Г=44)

А если серьезно - передавайте привет разработчикам и маркетологам - похоже для данной камеры нужен адаптер с более "продвинутым" чипом, более поздней версии прошивки. Либо использовать адаптер без чипа и наводиться руками, без "костылей" в виде подтверждения фокусировки. Экран полноразмерный, светлый. С небольшой сноровкой даже по нему можно руками вполне уверенно и точно наводиться.

----------


## Pushystyj

Подниму тему.
Сейчас в наличии следующие позиции:
*Canon EOS*M42-EOS черные без "одувана" - 70 грн
M42-EOS chrome - 120 грн (хромированная латунь, тяжелый добротный переходник.)
Nikon - EOS chrome - 250 грн
Pentax-EOS с "одуваном" - 250 грн

*Nikon*КП-А/Н (сменный хвост для советских объективов с индексом "А" в маркировке - Юпитер 11А, 37А и т.п.) - 80 грн
M42-Nikon c линзой - 150 грн
КО Н/52 (кольцо оборачивающее - позволяет устанавливать объектив на камеру "задом наперед" для макросъемки) - 50 грн

*Другое*M42-Pentax с ключом - 120 грн
M42-Sony/Minolta  - 70 грн
М39-Leica M (рамки 35-135) - 200 грн
М39-Leica M (рамки 28-90) - 200 грн

Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Pushystyj

вверхъ

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.12.2013 в 12:28 ----------

Новые поступления
*Canon EOS*M42-EOS chrome с одуваном (чипом подтверждения фокусировки) - 180грн
Отличного качества латунный хромированный адаптер.
Совместим:
EOS 5D, 5D Mark II, 7D, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 60D, 300D, 350D, 400D, 450D, 1000D, 500D, 550D, 600D, 1100D
не подходит: EOS 30, 30V & 33V, 650D
M42-EOS черные без "одувана" - 70 грн
M42-EOS chrome - 120 грн (хромированная латунь, тяжелый добротный переходник.)
Nikon - EOS chrome - 250 грн
Pentax-EOS с "одуваном" - 250 грн

*Nikon*M42-Nikon обычный - 70 грн
КП-А/Н (сменный хвост для советских объективов с индексом "А" в маркировке - Юпитер 11А, 37А и т.п.) - 80 грн
M42-Nikon c линзой - 150 грн
КО Н/52 (кольцо оборачивающее - позволяет устанавливать объектив на камеру "задом наперед" для макросъемки) - 50 грн

*Другое*M42-Pentax с ключом - 120 грн
M42-Sony/Minolta  - 70 грн
М39-Leica M (рамки 35-135) - 200 грн
М39-Leica M (рамки 28-90) - 200 грн

Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Pushystyj

Появились переходники М42-Nikon, алюминиевые, черные

----------


## ДВОРНИК

а у вас бывают переходники м-42 на  fuji XE1?

----------


## Pushystyj

M42-Fuji X доступны под заказ.

Сейчас для беззеркалок есть М42-микро 4/3 TILT (позволяющий поворачивать объектив для контроля глубины резкости)

----------


## Pushystyj

[/COLOR]Новые поступления
*Canon EOS*M42-EOS chrome с одуваном (чипом подтверждения фокусировки) - 180грн
Отличного качества латунный хромированный адаптер.
Совместим:
EOS 5D, 5D Mark II, 7D, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 60D, 300D, 350D, 400D, 450D, 1000D, 500D, 550D, 600D, 1100D
не подходит: EOS 30, 30V & 33V, 650D
M42-EOS черные без "одувана" - *50 грн*
M42-EOS chrome - 120 грн (хромированная латунь, тяжелый добротный переходник.)
M39-EOS черный алюминиевый - 70 грн
Nikon - EOS chrome - 250 грн
Pentax-EOS с "одуваном" - 250 грн

*Nikon*M42-Nikon обычный - 50 грн
M42-Nikon хромированный (латунь) - 80 грн
КП-А/Н (сменный хвост для советских объективов с индексом "А" в маркировке - Юпитер 11А, 37А и т.п.) - 80 грн
M42-Nikon c линзой - 150 грн
КО Н/52 (кольцо оборачивающее - позволяет устанавливать объектив на камеру "задом наперед" для макросъемки) - 50 грн

*Другое*M42-Pentax с ключом - 120 грн
M42-Sony/Minolta  - 70 грн
М39-Leica M (рамки 35-135) - 200 грн
М39-Leica M (рамки 28-90) - 200 грн

Связь - ЛС, asgardowner (сабака) gmail (точка) com, тел 063 264 79 09, 095 9 222 421

----------


## Pushystyj

вверх

----------


## bodidron

на Nikon 1 есть переходники?

----------


## Pushystyj

нету

----------


## Pushystyj

вверх

----------


## Pushystyj

вверх

----------


## Yo_chuvak

Pentacon 6/canon eos с одуванчиком наличие цена?

----------


## Pushystyj

500-600 грн, только под заказ.

----------


## Amelie1013

Подскажите пожалуйста,  есть ли в наличии адаптеры М42- CANON на Canon 650D? И если есть, какова их стоимость?

----------


## Corban_jum

Есть возможность приобрести адаптер m42-Samsung NX?

----------


## Артёмочка

m42-canon c одуванчиком (желательно чёрный) есть ещё? (цена, в личку)

----------


## Pushystyj

С чипом есть только Никон-Сапоп.
М42-Сапоп - только простые, черные и хромированные

----------


## Jenich'ka

Адаптер переходник м42 M42 - Sony NEX есть такой?

----------


## Pushystyj

нет

----------


## ИЩУ КОМНАТУ

Доюрый день, у вас есть в наличии м 42 на Никон?

----------


## Bynow

интересует переходник М-42 с чипом под Canon EOS 60D

----------


## Pushystyj

к сожалению пока нет в наличии. только простые (без чипа) алюминиевые черные и латунные хромированные

----------


## newagno

а есть Адаптер М42-Sony/Minolta?

----------


## Артёмочка

m42-canon c одуванчиком (желательно чёрный) есть ещё? (цена, в личку)

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

нуждаюсь в колечке 39/42. для экспериментов....и шоб не дорого  :smileflag: ..желательно конечно же латунь ...

----------


## Pushystyj

есть люминиевые, 75 грн.

----------


## Артёмочка

m42-canon c одуванчиком (желательно чёрный) есть ещё? (цена, в личку)

----------


## Corban_jum

Есть m42-EOS без чипа или с чипом, но рабочий с Марк III есть?

----------


## Pushystyj

Остались только без чипа 
люминиевые черные - 100 грн
хромированные латунные - 200 грн.

С чипом есть Пентакс-ЕОС - 450 грн

----------


## annaku

переходник М42 на Canon 650D есть?

----------


## Pushystyj

да, звоните

----------


## Liberty)

Здравствуйте. Интересует переходник М42 на Canon. Где вы находитесь и номер телефона. ответ, пожалуйста, в личку.

----------


## hell_angel

Здравствуйте, есть ли у вас в продаже переходники на Canon с одуваном? И если есть, цена вопроса?

----------


## Pushystyj

с одуванами сейчас нету

----------


## Corban_jum

Какие сейчас есть м42-Eos

----------


## Pushystyj

черные люминиевые и хромированные латунные

----------


## Corban_jum

А есть с чипом, который работает с новыми камерами?
И цены на эти вот: *черные люминиевые и хромированные латунные*

----------


## Pushystyj

Неа, с чипами нету.
Прошу 120 за черный и  200 за хром

----------


## Corban_jum

> Неа, с чипами нету.
> Прошу 120 за черный и  200 за хром


 А вы городу перемещаетесь?  Я бы чёрный взял Нна Канатной 1, я у вас уже как-то брал, сейчас проблематично из-за работы подъехать. На Молдаванке вроде, недалеко от Родины.

----------


## chunic

День добрый! Интересует сменный хвостовик КП-А/Н. Есть ли в наличии?

----------


## Pushystyj

Да, есть.

----------


## Shoorlik

нужен Pentax K - Canon EOS + чип. сколько стоит?

----------


## Pushystyj

> нужен Pentax K - Canon EOS + чип. сколько стоит?


 уже и не помню. он в комиссионке в магазине Мыльница. http://milnica.com.ua/
Адрес магазина:
г. Одесса, ул. Новосельского, 101, почти угол Прображенской

зайдите к ним в гости - заодно и примерите/проверите.

----------

